# Why doesn't everyone have a photo of themselves?



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 6, 2006)

I know I've asked this question before, but once again it seems I need to ask it once more. Why are there so many people posting on this board who have never posted a photo of themselves. Why do you need to hide yourself? And I won't accept any guff about you hating to have your photo taken. That's just a load of horse do-do. 

Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*


----------



## Tina (Jan 6, 2006)

I really love seeing other people's pics, but I know that some either don't have scanners, or don't know how to upload. I'm sure there's also a few who aren't exactly who they say they are, too...


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll admit I'd like to see more photos, too, in great part b/c I feel that this is a pretty safe environment all things considered and because a lot of people have made themselves very, very vulnerable here (their choice, I realize). So to have much disclosure from some and very little from others makes things feel a bit unbalanced. But, that's just me. I hope that some of those people feel comfortable enough to post a shot. Or at least more personal data.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*


You REALLY couldn't want me to show myself more than I do. I show mine every chance I get.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, you know, jane, i've been meaning to talk to you about this: put it away, jane. Put it away.


(j/k. you know i wuv you)


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> yeah, you know, jane, i've been meaning to talk to you about this: put it away, jane. Put it away.
> 
> 
> (j/k. you know i wuv you)



Yeah, talk is cheap, and I love you's are free.


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2006)

I have posted pics of myself in the past, on the boards and in chat. However I had most of my scanned pics on my work laptop, then got laid off (nothing to do with photos on my laptop, it was a tech start-up shedding everyone other than design team) and didn't worry about down loading the photos, we had a few on our ancient home computer, but we finally bought a new computer when we moved for the new job, and then while our scanner was temporarily sitting on the floor until we found a place for it I tripped and stepped on it, shattering the glass. (and we don't have a digital camera)

At some point I'll find a scanned picture of myself on a disk or something and add it to my profile, but it really has not been a priority for me. A lot of the people know what I look like, while nobody really needs to know what I look like. I think it is more important that I give a fair idea of _who_ I am than that I show what I look like.

But I know some people like to see people, so I'll work on that.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 6, 2006)

It too me a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time to be able to post a photo anywhere. 

*I have issues* LOL

And to be honest I feel safer here than I did on the old boards. I was harrassed far too many times in the old forums to feel safe posting a pic. But it feels different here.  

Here's another for ya Miss Lilly!


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 6, 2006)

I put one in my profile. It's the only one I have.

This is also the only place I've ever posted it. There's rather a lot of trustworthiness to this place.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 6, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*



This just SCREAMS "be careful what ya ask for....."  

The last time I did that my wife said I was WAY to eager to get nekkid. 

View attachment Zan soot faced.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope. Not gonna post my picture. I'm me, I look a lot like Werner Herzog, so let's leave it at that.

While we have freedom of (most) speech as far as the government goes, employers take a much narrower view of first amendment rights. I don't want to make it any easier for my boss to fire me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

chippy isnt supposed to have a human photo

really



*erases memories of those who have seen*


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> And to be honest I feel safer here than I did on the old boards. I was harrassed far too many times in the old forums to feel safe posting a pic. But it feels different here.
> 
> Here's another for ya Miss Lilly!



it's b/c we're hornier, now.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

yay for horns!


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Nope. Not gonna post my picture. I'm me, I look a lot like Werner Herzog, so let's leave it at that.
> 
> While we have freedom of (most) speech as far as the government goes, employers take a much narrower view of first amendment rights. I don't want to make it any easier for my boss to fire me.



Posting all day from work is ok, though?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> Posting all day from work is ok, though?



I am a man of many IP addresses. When they send off the guys checking hardcore streaming video, I'll know they're reading the firewall logs. Until then, it's a matter of not making it too easy to be found.

And, so help me, if you actually do discover my true identity, keep it under your hat. When my mobility finally grounds me and I can't go in to work any more, then, sure, I can step right square into the sunshine. And be poor. I probably won't be able to get another job if I lose this one, so it's my last hurrah of financial independence, barring a major book deal or one of my screenplays being picked up. Please don't do anything so brash as to hasten the day I end the ol' rat race.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Part of the arrangement at my new job was: I do my work, I play when I'm not busy. I will make you money, so bug off. I don't bug you about playing euchre at work, leave me alone.

It's working pretty well.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I am a man of many IP addresses. When they send off the guys checking hardcore streaming video, I'll know they're reading the firewall logs. Until then, it's a matter of not making it too easy to be found.
> 
> And, so help me, if you actually do discover my true identity, keep it under your hat. When my mobility finally grounds me and I can't go in to work any more, then, sure, I can step right square into the sunshine. And be poor. I probably won't be able to get another job if I lose this one, so it's my last hurrah of financial independence, barring a major book deal or one of my screenplays being picked up. Please don't do anything so brash as to hasten the day I end the ol' rat race.




if you'd been a kinder, gentler fatlane then perhaps I would take your words to heart, but...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here. I'm just paranoid as hell someone thinks it's going to either be a great joke or a big favor to do a simple bit of detective work and make the results public. That would then be searchable and I'd go through quite a few emotions, including panic, rage, and despair, none of which are my idea of a fun Saturday night on the Internet.

This is why I don't do radio or television interviews anymore.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

le's just hope I don't have mad hacker skillz, eh?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 6, 2006)

I think posting pictures is important. It lets people know the face that goes along with the thoughts on the screen. I just took the picture in the orange shirt last week.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 6, 2006)

Duh, I'm _shy_


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

c'mon, give us some sugar, Tot. How about...I don't know. The family pet? The family couch? Your shoes? I mean, SOMETHING.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2006)

because I'm a technological retard and still can't figure out how to add mine to here. Even after someone explained it to me!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

bigdog said:


> I think posting pictures is important. It lets people know the face that goes along with the thoughts on the screen.



That's exactly my thoughts, bigdog. Thank you for posting your photo. BTW, the shirt looks great on you.  

Joa


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Jan 7, 2006)

I ain't got no Digital Camera and I also ain't got no Scanner and I don't know how to use them.

I do got good writing skills, which I ain't doing a good job of showing off right now... but then again it's waaaay past my bedtime so that's, as Stuart Smalley would have said, O.K.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Duh, I'm _shy_



*NO excuse* totmacher!! 

Don't you find it frustrating when you can't see the face behind certain posts? 

Don't you wonder why they don't have a photo of themselves? 

I wonder why they are hiding! 

It's a shame too, as it makes me feel a little less likely to trust someone who hides behind a mask. Just my thoughts!

Cheers  

Joa


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

I've posted pix of myself from time to time - I have one in my user profile/

But I also like to use South Park characatures as my avatar. Like the one I just did for New Years.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

Fat Gary NYC said:


> I ain't got no Digital Camera and I also ain't got no Scanner and I don't know how to use them.



Just wondering Gary, you don't know anyone who can take a photo of you, so they can email it to you and you can then upload it? "Where there's a will there's a way", as they say  

Cheers

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I've posted pix of myself from time to time.



Yes, Wayne we've all seen a couple of what I would call *'gem' *photos thanks. Now all we need to do is to convince all the other guys and gals who post on this board to do the same. As long as it is a photo you are not ashamed of, then what's stopping everyone? I really can't see any harm in it!

Cheers

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> because I'm a technological retard and still can't figure out how to add mine to here. Even after someone explained it to me!



If you need a hand to upload a photo, then you are welcome to PM me, I will help all I can....ok?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I know I've asked this question before, but once again it seems I need to ask it once more. Why are there so many people posting on this board who have never posted a photo of themselves. Why do you need to hide yourself? And I won't accept any guff about you hating to have your photo taken. That's just a load of horse do-do.
> 
> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*



I hate having my picture taken, but I do have a picture of myself on my home page. There's a link to it on my profile.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2006)

My reason I have this cropped thing: Hate my body sometimes. Hate, hate, hate. My face looks amazingly dull and confused much of the time. My boobs are saggy for my age. My arms are too chunky. I have a sort of hideous pooch on my lower tummy. My legs, ugh. My face looks swollen and pregnant. I imagine the people who post no pic have worse self-esteem than moi.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My reason I have this cropped thing: Hate my body sometimes. Hate, hate, hate. My face looks amazingly dull and confused much of the time. My boobs are saggy for my age. My arms are too chunky. I have a sort of hideous pooch on my lower tummy. My legs, ugh. My face looks swollen and pregnant. I imagine the people who post no pic have worse self-esteem than moi.



Hmmmm... I seriously doubt your face looks "amazingly dull" based on the tiny glimpse of it we get in your avatar. I think you have Scarlet Johansson's lips! (I just watched "Girl With a Pearl Earring".. great movie, great lips on Scarlet). I do understand where you're coming from. I thought I was a hideous freak from my teen years to 28. My self esteem couldn't have been any lower. I met an FA who made me feel beautiful and introduced me to the BBW/FA community and my self esteem has steadily grown ever since. 

I hope hanging around these forums helps a bit with your self esteem... There is beauty in all of us, saggy boobs, chubby tummies, chunky arms and all.

Laura


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2006)

If I post a picture of me, that would solve Conrad's bandwith capacity problem immediatly.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 7, 2006)

5 or 6 years ago as an internet novice I sent out more photos of myself than I probably should have. Then one fine day someone sent me a link to a joke web site asking if that was me. Sure enough, there was a pic of me with a cattle brand on my ass and the caption "I feel the Earth MOOOOOve under my feet." Luckily that web site was soon shut down -- no doubt I wasn't the only vociferous complainer. But that experience made me much more careful about what I post. I learned some of Conrad's "Da Chat Rules" the hard way.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2006)

Honestly, I feel really ick right now and just don't want to put up an avatar. Perhaps when I feel better, I may do so.


----------



## Donna (Jan 7, 2006)

I am sure a lot of folks have seen my image and have probably even grown tired of seeing it. But seriously, I have always had a picture posted on my profile and I like my little smiley face avatar. However, for anyone that cares, I updated the picture in my profile AND I am attaching another picture of me.







I hope this image function works...I am terrible with these types of things, despite being married to a PC Technician.

~DonnaaLicious~


----------



## Pear320 (Jan 7, 2006)

It sounds like an excuse, but the truth is, I never visited a chat room or message board in my life until I joined Dimensions chats a few months ago, and recently the boards (though I've had a long running profile and pic in Dimensions Matching System --- nickname there is: PrettyPear).

Anyway, I tried several times to upload a photo here, but no luck at all .. it came up looking HUGE (more like a map of China than anything "human"  ). So, I gave up :doh: and decided to just list where to find my pics if anyone was curious. In addition to Dimensions Matching System, I have a few pics in my AOL member profile: Pear320

I'm not a "spy" or a lurker .. just a somewhat shy newbie trying to get familiar with all of this  
and the BEST part is, I have quickly fallen in love with everyone here


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hmmmm... I seriously doubt your face looks "amazingly dull" based on the tiny glimpse of it we get in your avatar. I think you have Scarlet Johansson's lips! (I just watched "Girl With a Pearl Earring".. great movie, great lips on Scarlet). I do understand where you're coming from. I thought I was a hideous freak from my teen years to 28. My self esteem couldn't have been any lower. I met an FA who made me feel beautiful and introduced me to the BBW/FA community and my self esteem has steadily grown ever since.
> 
> I hope hanging around these forums helps a bit with your self esteem... There is beauty in all of us, saggy boobs, chubby tummies, chunky arms and all.
> 
> Laura



I appreciate that sincerely. And I concur. Unfortunately, being someone with an interest in photography, painting, and the human body, I'm a total BITCH about criticising my own while liking most other bodies.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> But that experience made me much more careful about what I post.



Did anyone else try to click on the word "much" in that post? I tried three times before I realized it was just underlined... thought my mouse button was broken...


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*




Here I am :smitten: 
50yo FA from Germany, love the ppl on this board & chat.
In www I go with Blockierer or FredTheFan.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 7, 2006)

I stuffed a crappy webcam quality picture into my profile. That is the best I can do.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I appreciate that sincerely. And I concur. Unfortunately, being someone with an interest in photography, painting, and the human body, I'm a total BITCH about criticising my own while liking most other bodies.



Hi...hmmmm not sure how to shorten your name  

You sound exactly like my daughter! She's been overly critical of her own body and face for years. She's such a gorgeous girl but if I dare to tell her too often she takes it as me just being 'a Mother' who would say things like that no matter what. From what we can see of your face and body you have NOTHING to be embarrassed about. My god if anyone should be embarrassed it's moi, especially when SOMEONE (not mentioning any names)  posted those *'ultra close up' *photos of me without makeup and wearing my daggy around the house clothes. :doh: After the initial shock :shocked: I just started giggling because in a way it's all part of accepting ourselves for who we are and how others see us. _*Mind you 'he' has been warned if he does it again he's a dead man. *_
I hope in time you will find the community you are now a part of will prove to you just how beautiful you are, saggy boobs and all!

Cheers

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Did anyone else try to click on the word "much" in that post? I tried three times before I realized it was just underlined... thought my mouse button was broken...



     How funny!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

Man that sucks Fatlane. 

It made me laugh however.

But I'm easily amused by such things.

TEE HEE


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

It's wonderful to see so many people taking the time to post a reply to this thread. There are still a LOT more out there who is still hiding for one reason or another, I really hope they will, over time, upload a photo. We, ourselves, are usually MUCH more critical of how we look than others are!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> It's wonderful to see so many people taking the time to post a reply to this thread. There are still a LOT more out there who is still hiding for one reason or another, I really hope they will, over time, upload a photo. We, ourselves, are usually MUCH more critical of how we look than others are!




you're looking at me aintcha


tee hee


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> If I post a picture of me, that would solve Conrad's bandwith capacity problem immediatly.



George, you know that's not true!  You are a perfect example of how someone is way too critical of how they look. Why not start the new year by sharing a nice photo of yourself. You know you have friends here! It'll be the first stepping stone of getting over your shyness....ok? 

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> you're looking at me aintcha
> 
> 
> tee hee



   Larry you're a scream!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

want to heard the most annoying sound in the world?



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd post 'em if I knew how the hell to post 'em. I haven't the remotest clue, folks. When I first joined the Internet crowd five years ago, I admit I was shy and wary about posting a pic. (probably not a completely terrible approach....) I don't feel quite that shy anymore, and I do have pics I wouldn't mind sharing. Someone drop in and upload for me, I'll buy lunch!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

need a place to store em?


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Carol

First off, do you have any programs on your computer that will resize your photos? If not there are quite a few 'free' programs on the net that you can download. If you have Windows xp it has a program you can use, simply by following directions. 

When you add a reply to a thread, you need to click on the 'Advanced' button. When the page has loaded scroll down the page a little and you will find a button called 'Manage Attachments'. Simply click on that button, it will bring up another smaller window so you can search your computer for the photos you want to upload. Once you have found the photo don't forget to click on the 'Upload Photo' button. Just remember if you are uploading from your computer for it to open on the page with your post you can only upload 'one' photo at a time. 

The most common problem I find when trying to show someone how to do things on a computer is that they don't know where they have saved their document. So to start off with, make sure you have created a new folder and name it something that you will remember what's in the folder. Such as 'Dimension photos'. 

If I have skimmed over this way to quickly, you are welcome to pm me and we can go through the steps one by one.....ok?

Cheers

Joa


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> My god if anyone should be embarrassed it's moi, especially when SOMEONE (not mentioning any names)  posted those *'ultra close up' *photos of me without makeup and wearing my daggy around the house clothes. :doh:



No makeup? Well, that proofs your natural beauty, because you look really good in those photos. 
You had him already on his knees, please let him live! :bow:


----------



## Vince (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is one from 2003. 

View attachment Vince Aug 2003 2.JPG


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> George, you know that's not true!  You are a perfect example of how someone is way too critical of how they look. Why not start the new year by sharing a nice photo of yourself. You know you have friends here! It'll be the first stepping stone of getting over your shyness....ok?
> 
> Joa



Well, if you think it's save. I have very very few photo's, but here is a link to photo collage of my Ph.D. defence of last december. The guy dressed like a Penguin is me. The photo's were taken by my father, and he was even more nervous then me, so they are a little blurry.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~dreitsma/Promotie/


----------



## Vince (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, George, you have a PhD, a job, are gentle and look handsome in those photos. What more could most women want! Oh, and you are young. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, if you think it's save. I have very very few photo's, but here is a link to photo collage of my Ph.D. defence of last december. The guy dressed like a Penguin is me. The photo's were taken by my father, and he was even more nervous then me, so they are a little blurry.



George, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! They are AMAZING photos of you and that very special day. You will have EVERY woman on this board PM-ing you.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Man that sucks Fatlane.
> 
> It made me laugh however.
> 
> ...



PAYDIRT on the last one, there! But it wasn't easy finding it...


----------



## Isa (Jan 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, if you think it's save. I have very very few photo's, but here is a link to photo collage of my Ph.D. defence of last december. The guy dressed like a Penguin is me. The photo's were taken by my father, and he was even more nervous then me, so they are a little blurry.
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~dreitsma/Promotie/



George,

The photos are nice and you are very handsome. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hmmmm... I seriously doubt your face looks "amazingly dull" based on the tiny glimpse of it we get in your avatar. I think you have Scarlet Johansson's lips! (I just watched "Girl With a Pearl Earring".. great movie, great lips on Scarlet). I do understand where you're coming from. I thought I was a hideous freak from my teen years to 28. My self esteem couldn't have been any lower. I met an FA who made me feel beautiful and introduced me to the BBW/FA community and my self esteem has steadily grown ever since.
> 
> I hope hanging around these forums helps a bit with your self esteem... There is beauty in all of us, saggy boobs, chubby tummies, chunky arms and all.
> 
> yeah, I saw the lips too and immediately decided they belonged to a beautiful face! I just couldn't describe it as eloquently as you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> If you need a hand to upload a photo, then you are welcome to PM me, I will help all I can....ok?



Okay, here's how retarded I truly am; what does "PM" stand for?


----------



## moonvine (Jan 8, 2006)

I have several photos of myself; I just choose not to post them.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 8, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Okay, here's how retarded I truly am; what does "PM" stand for?



Private Message.  

For myself, I am very shy, and I am private. I have posted my photo in only two places on the net, both tight-knit communities. I have trust issues, and am usually not very open unless I feel comfortable. Besides, Leonardo represents me best, and I tend to just have his picture as mine.

Look if you dare


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 8, 2006)

Mystic Rain said:


> Private Message.
> 
> For myself, I am very shy, and I am private. I have posted my photo in only two places on the net, both tight-knit communities. I have trust issues, and am usually not very open unless I feel comfortable. Besides, Leonardo represents me best, and I tend to just have his picture as mine.
> 
> Look if you dare




Mystic, I dared to look. Your hair is lovely and you have a beautiful smile. Thank you so much for posting your photo. I do hope one day you will feel comfortable enough to add your photo to your profile. Once again, thank you! 

Cheers

Joa


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> PAYDIRT on the last one, there! But it wasn't easy finding it...




hehe ain't I a stinker!


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hehe ain't I a stinker!


You look good in purple.

Can't smell over the internet, so one can only assume.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm working on it. Don't have a digital camera, so my total of digital photos was still a week ago one one square inch picture taken with my friend's phone... Fine I'll post it, not that I want to, but I feel somehow compelled to do it as well. It's old and not very good, but it's me. 

This week though I was at another friend's and she had a brand new toy, a Palm with phone and camera and she took a couple, and I got them too via infrared, but I can't for my life sync my Palm with my computer so I won't have any new picture of me up here fast. And I'm shy. It's silly how shy I am, and you wouldn't believe how many times I've gotten that "judging from your picture (the one square inch one) you're not the same Mariah who used to be in the HTML chat room - or?" !!! I mean what's that supposed to mean?

Any way the picture if I manage to upload it.

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 8, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, if you think it's save. I have very very few photo's, but here is a link to photo collage of my Ph.D. defence of last december. The guy dressed like a Penguin is me. The photo's were taken by my father, and he was even more nervous then me, so they are a little blurry.
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~dreitsma/Promotie/



Those are great pics George... I am glad you shared
stacey


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 8, 2006)

Mariah said:


> I'm working on it. Don't have a digital camera, so my total of digital photos was still a week ago one one square inch picture taken with my friend's phone... Fine I'll post it, not that I want to, but I feel somehow compelled to do it as well. It's old and not very good, but it's me.
> 
> This week though I was at another friend's and she had a brand new toy, a Palm with phone and camera and she took a couple, and I got them too via infrared, but I can't for my life sync my Palm with my computer so I won't have any new picture of me up here fast. And I'm shy. It's silly how shy I am, and you wouldn't believe how many times I've gotten that "judging from your picture (the one square inch one) you're not the same Mariah who used to be in the HTML chat room - or?" !!! I mean what's that supposed to mean?
> 
> ...



Hi Mariah

Thank you for posting that photo. You are not being silly feeling shy. It's something a lot of people feel. As long as it doesn't stop you from living your life and being happy, then it's not a real problem. If it does stop you from enjoying everyday of your life, then maybe doing things like posting a photo on a friendly board like this, will help you to overcome your shyness, just a little.  

As long as it feels right for you, then do it!  

Just please take notice of the Webmasters advice in the thread called 'Da Chat Rules'. EXCELLENT, excellent advice for everyone!!!!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I have several photos of myself; I just choose not to post them.



That's perfectly ok, no one's forcing anyone to do anything they feel uncomfortable with.  

Cheers

Joa


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I appreciate that sincerely. And I concur. Unfortunately, being someone with an interest in photography, painting, and the human body, I'm a total BITCH about criticising my own while liking most other bodies.



I'm assuming that it's your picture that you have on your profile? If so, you have _absolutely nothing_ to be insecure about, in my opinion.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I got bold and mildly weird, and took a picture without make-up, half-naked. Where's Sandie the Make-up Whore when you need her?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

hehe the purple matches my car

actually if you look hard enough one can find about 30 pics of me (;


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice Karmann Ghia!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

hehe. wanna buy her?


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, I'm buying a Jetta from a friend next month. My 9 year old Mercury tried to give up the ghost this weekend, but my friend resusitated her.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2006)

and my "baby", Tux:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 15, 2006)

That's a lovely photo of yourself TraciJo, thank you for sharing! 

Is that look on Tux, "do you HAVE to take ANOTHER photo of me?" My Tiger gives me the same look.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 15, 2006)

My mom asked my dad and me to "do something worth taking a picture of". You _know_ that can't be wise. 

View attachment choke.jpg


----------



## leighcy (Jan 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> My mom asked my dad and me to "do something worth taking a picture of". You _know_ that can't be wise.



LOL! That's fantastic! Great pic!

I only have one tiny one in my profile, I think. Here's a couple of bigger ones. Still wrong on the colors, though. But you get the idea. My camera stinks! Still no body shots, but trust me, I'm plenty big.  












Oh, and one more of me and my sweet kitty Alex. He's my baby.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> That's a lovely photo of yourself TraciJo, thank you for sharing!
> 
> Is that look on Tux, "do you HAVE to take ANOTHER photo of me?" My Tiger gives me the same look.



Thank you 

Tux always gives me that look when I wake him from one of his frequent naps. It's a mix of reproachful & disgusted, I think. In other words, if I don't have a treat in one hand & a chew toy in the other, why the hell am I bothering his Royal Highness?


----------



## toffeechick64 (Jan 16, 2006)

ive a problem posting my pic on here but you can view me on MySpace 
Toffeechick


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Nope. Not gonna post my picture. I'm me, I look a lot like Werner Herzog, so let's leave it at that.
> 
> So is this what you look like


----------



## Rosie (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't have one because I'm too ugly - so ugly I broke the camera.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well is it ? What you look like that is.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 18, 2006)

Rosie said:


> I don't have one because I'm too ugly - so ugly I broke the camera.



Rosie, I don't believe a word of it!!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 18, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> My mom asked my dad and me to "do something worth taking a picture of". You _know_ that can't be wise.



  Proof positive, goofiness is hereditary 

Great photo, ataraxia!!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 18, 2006)

Rosie said:


> I don't have one because I'm too ugly - so ugly I broke the camera.



They have ugly in Canada?


----------



## Denial (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't posted a pic yet because I've only been a member for like 24 hours.  
Plus I'm a little shy. And I kind of fear that my family and friends find out I'm here. They might get wrong ideas. (Like that I want to gain weight on purpose and get to 600 lbs and die on cardiac arrest). I prefer to stay on this weight.


----------



## Stormy (May 17, 2006)

Im a private, paranoid person and have always been reluctant to share pictures anywhere online, and here Ive revealed personal information which Ive only recently begun to understand and accept about myself and have never and maybe will never discuss with anyone in person. Not to mention admitting to engaging in illegal activity. So I would hate for someone to recognize me while Im out somewhere as the person who posts here, and it would really suck for anything like this to happen.

But hey, this is the Internet, and I could be making all that stuff up, and even if I post a picture it could really be someone else. 

I appreciate being able to see so many of the people behind the posts here and have put a picture of myself in my profile. Im not comfortable having it permanently associated with my name here, so in a day or so it will be replaced with an updated picture of Eggbert.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 17, 2006)

My youngest and I at his college...tall runs on his dad's side of the family! Mine tends to be a bit more vertically challenged.


----------



## FitChick (May 17, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I know I've asked this question before, but once again it seems I need to ask it once more. Why are there so many people posting on this board who have never posted a photo of themselves. Why do you need to hide yourself? And I won't accept any guff about you hating to have your photo taken. That's just a load of horse do-do.
> 
> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*



Last pic I have of myself was taken a year ago, but I wouldn't know how to upload it since my scanner is packed away. I do have lots of pics of our house though, taken on a disposable camera!


----------



## GWARrior (May 17, 2006)

ahh pictures are fun







me (with greenish hair) at the New Hampshire Highland Games. My pipe band played (woo snares!!)


----------



## Littleghost (May 17, 2006)

Listen here, missy, I already said that those polaroids were the first and last you were gonna get from me. I can't sleep at night. Stop calling and harrassing my family. We found your footprints in the mud outside my window last night. The police now know your shoe size. Please... just...

Cries into pillow,
--Littleghost


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> My youngest and I at his college...tall runs on his dad's side of the family! Mine tends to be a bit more vertically challenged.


This photo doesn't jive with what you shared with us about your husband's preferences, but then again, I never really seem to understand people at all. You're a cutie patootie.


----------



## billyclubb (May 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Im a private, paranoid person and have always been reluctant to share pictures anywhere online, and here Ive revealed personal information which Ive only recently begun to understand and accept about myself and have never and maybe will never discuss with anyone in person. Not to mention admitting to engaging in illegal activity. So I would hate for someone to recognize me while Im out somewhere as the person who posts here, and it would really suck for anything like this to happen.
> 
> But hey, this is the Internet, and I could be making all that stuff up, and even if I post a picture it could really be someone else.
> 
> I appreciate being able to see so many of the people behind the posts here and have put a picture of myself in my profile. Im not comfortable having it permanently associated with my name here, so in a day or so it will be replaced with an updated picture of Eggbert.



Ditto plus I like my little Cait Sith picture


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2006)

I couldn't help it, I took what Fat Lane said as a dare, and I went and found a pic of him. Now he's bound for the unemployment line for sure.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> This photo doesn't jive with what you shared with us about your husband's preferences, but then again, I never really seem to understand people at all. You're a cutie patootie.





Thanks Jes. My hubby favours THIN...anything over 130 in his book is fat. I am fine with my weight. HE, however, has major issues with my self acceptance. Feels it reflects a lack of the need to achieve on my part. But since when does ambition and body size have anything to do one another?

Guess it is a good thing that he lives in CT and I am here in ME!

MoonGoddess


----------



## grey1969 (May 18, 2006)

For Joa (I am the one on the top right  ). 

View attachment Picture 298.jpg


----------



## grey1969 (May 18, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Last pic I have of myself was taken a year ago, but I wouldn't know how to upload it since my scanner is packed away. I do have lots of pics of our house though, taken on a disposable camera!



Scanners are old school. Get yourself a digital camera, and you will be all set.


----------



## FitChick (May 18, 2006)

TraciJo, I don't know why you keep referring to yourself as not attractive. What's up with that?


----------



## gangstadawg (May 18, 2006)

check my profile.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> For Joa (I am the one on the top right  ).




What a great great photo!! I love it. Your boys are just too cute, such characters. Especially the older one with the thumbs up sign. LOL 

Thanks for posting that Wayne. You have a great family.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (May 18, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> For Joa (I am the one on the top right  ).



Gorgeous photo, Grey!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Les Toil (May 18, 2006)

Any of you who have ever been on a vacation pleasure cruise will know those boats are littered with folks with cameras and cheesy tropical backdrops ready to snap your photo so you can buy oodles of wallet size repros to send to your Aunt Eartha. Here's one I recently had done on my way to a formal dinner on the ship (The Carnival Pride) and I'm so smitten with it I gonna consider it the official Les Toil publicity pic. I mean, damn, I don't know what kinda enchanted filter that guy used but _sheesh_! Who the hell IS that guy in this pic?? 


So yeh, ten years from know when I'm totally grey with a proud beer belly and dark latenight stains under my eyes, this pic'll still be blazing all over my website. *heee*

Ha! I'll never forget when I met Cleacia and her newly-wed hubby Martin when I went to meet them and Tina. The first thing Martin said was, "Wow, you look a LOT different than your photos online".

Well, duhh! That's because photos that LOOK like me ain't goin' anywhere's NEAR the net!







Here's one that makes the Les Man look more his age.


----------



## moonvine (May 18, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Any of you who have ever been on a vacation pleasure cruise will know those boats are littered with folks with cameras and cheesy tropical backdrops ready to snap your photo so you can buy oodles of wallet size repros to send to your Aunt Eartha. Here's one I recently had done on my way to a formal dinner on the ship (The Carnival Pride) and I'm so smitten with it I gonna consider it the official Les Toil publicity pic. I mean, damn, I don't know what kinda enchanted filter that guy used but _sheesh_! Who the hell IS that guy in this pic??



It is a great pic! I have never even looked at any of the pics taken of me on cruises.

Did you have a wonderful time?


----------



## RedVelvet (May 18, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Any of you who have ever been on a vacation pleasure cruise will know those boats are littered with folks with cameras and cheesy tropical backdrops ready to snap your photo so you can buy oodles of wallet size repros to send to your Aunt Eartha. Here's one I recently had done on my way to a formal dinner on the ship (The Carnival Pride) and I'm so smitten with it I gonna consider it the official Les Toil publicity pic. I mean, damn, I don't know what kinda enchanted filter that guy used but _sheesh_! Who the hell IS that guy in this pic??
> 
> 
> So yeh, ten years from know when I'm totally grey with a proud beer belly and dark latenight stains under my eyes, this pic'll still be blazing all over my website. *heee*
> ...


Les, I have thought you beautiful and talented beyond measure for years. You won't remember me, but we at one time and quite the little email exchange about 4 years back...

I will always think you the dog's bollocks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

Les, I have to say, you have the prettiest hair of any man!


----------



## RyanFA (May 19, 2006)

Well for the males atleast, this is probably because they are not wanting to show their faces, but still want to be a part of the community. As we all know some aren't open enough about their likings.

As for anybody, some people aren't very computer savvy and are not sure how to resize photos with photoshop or something similar. Or to meet image kb requirements to post. I know I had to resize mine and change the file sizes in order for them to work. We should recommend an easy to use program to do that stuff. I only know how to use photoshop and I think there's probably something a little easier.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

I love this thread - it's like the family album 

This is me...

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk 

View attachment dim.jpg


----------



## grey1969 (May 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> What a great great photo!! I love it. Your boys are just too cute, such characters. Especially the older one with the thumbs up sign. LOL
> 
> Thanks for posting that Wayne. You have a great family.



Thanks (you too Joa). Here is another picture you may get a kick out of: 

View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## Joey D. (May 19, 2006)

I just added mine.


----------



## Turin (May 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I know I've asked this question before, but once again it seems I need to ask it once more. Why are there so many people posting on this board who have never posted a photo of themselves. Why do you need to hide yourself? And I won't accept any guff about you hating to have your photo taken. That's just a load of horse do-do.
> 
> Come on people, show yourselves, *please!*




I dont post my photo because as a chat Op I am SUPPOSED to remain anonymous... however there are people who know who I am.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Well, I still ponder about taking a pic of myself.
Perhaps I should start a poll...


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I still ponder about taking a pic of myself.
> Perhaps I should start a poll...


Why don't you just split the difference and take a picture of your pole?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 19, 2006)

He owns a polish person?


----------



## William (May 19, 2006)

His name is Timber wolf.

William 




Jes said:


> Why don't you just split the difference and take a picture of your pole?


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why don't you just split the difference and take a picture of your pole?


 
Damn Jes, it wont let me rep you but that made me laugh SO much  

Yes though, pictures please boys! 

Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> He owns a polish person?


Does your avatar wink?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why don't you just split the difference and take a picture of your pole?


I should split the pole? Which one? There are many poles... Another decision... *whine mode on* My poor tired brain... *whine mode off*


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (May 19, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> I just added mine.



Joey, that's a great smile you have....oh, and it's mighty nice to see someone around my age posting.....


----------



## Deemondess (May 19, 2006)

hya decided I wud post a mug shot lolol


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (May 19, 2006)

Turin said:


> I dont post my photo because as a chat Op I am SUPPOSED to remain anonymous... however there are people who know who I am.



I promise not to show anyone else if you post just a little one here....  


Grey......those are absolutely adoreable boys you have there!!!!!


BeaBea.....you are a very very pretty girl!!


----------



## Turin (May 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I promise not to show anyone else if you post just a little one here....
> 
> 
> Grey......those are absolutely adoreable boys you have there!!!!!
> ...




With Conrad looking through the boards? Pffft.... He will smite me in a heartbeat for that


----------



## rainyday (May 21, 2006)

Three years out of date now, but here's mine:


----------



## William (May 21, 2006)

hi Rainy

Great Photo!!!

William



rainyday said:


> Three years out of date now, but here's mine:


----------



## Ivy (May 21, 2006)

Yanno guys, I just feel really, really, realllllly uncomfortable with putting a picture of me on the internet.. It just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Ivy (May 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Three years out of date now, but here's mine:



you are so cuuuute!


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Les, I have to say, you have the prettiest hair of any man!



Prettier than Fabio's???


----------



## Tina (May 21, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Ha! I'll never forget when I met Cleacia and her newly-wed hubby Martin when I went to meet them and Tina. The first thing Martin said was, "Wow, you look a LOT different than your photos online".
> 
> Well, duhh! That's because photos that LOOK like me ain't goin' anywhere's NEAR the net!



The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.

Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Les, I have thought you beautiful and talented beyond measure for years. You won't remember me, but we at one time and quite the little email exchange about 4 years back...
> 
> I will always think you the dog's bollocks.



*GASP!!* 

Oi moi GAWD!!! Is this who I think it is?? I think it was more like SIX years ago, Red. You sent me a handful of *stunning* pics of yourself (a few of which had coool Photoshop color saturations) and in a few you're wearing this charming hat which I believe you made with your own hands, no? Wowww....And what a craftful and fluent wordsmith you were, Red. 

Where the hecks you been all these long years? Did you join a poet's monastery and go on some internet-free retreat?? 

How's life and other stuff?


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Did you have a wonderful time?



Kel', I had the time of my LIFE! I'd sincerely have to say it was the most enjoyable adventure I've ever had (I went to Mexico if I didn't mention it in that first post). The cruise ship experience was cheesy as hell but, good lord, it was a barrel of moneys. Soooo much nonsensical and gluttonous fun.

What have your experiences been like?


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why don't you just split the difference and take a picture of your pole?





LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> He owns a polish person?




Say goodnight George and Gracie.


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.
> 
> Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.



Kisses for the kindly words, Cupie Doll, but tell me, is it my imagination or does there seem to be less and less of our beloved Tina every time we see a new pic???? 

You simply refuse to take a bad photo, kid.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 21, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> hya decided I wud post a mug shot lolol





Wow, you are absolutely stunning! Great picture...

MoonGoddess


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Three years out of date now, but here's mine:



Another stunner!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.
> 
> Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.




And another lovelie! So much beauty in one place. No wonder the skinnies are jealous.


MoonGoddess


----------



## Ivy (May 21, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> My youngest and I at his college...tall runs on his dad's side of the family! Mine tends to be a bit more vertically challenged.




Your son is a cuuuutiiiie!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.
> 
> Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.



Tina, you're so pretty. And I love that blouse. And I refuse to believe that you are one day over 35. 

I accept Visa, Mastercard ...  

Seriously, you truly look lovely. I guess :smitten: will do that to you, eh?


----------



## mouse (May 21, 2006)

Oh this is my first picture post (besides the avatar) and I may just get scared and ask it to be taken away.

Well, the expression is priceless. Me before a concert...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> I just added mine.



OMG It's Joey D! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 22, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Thanks (you too Joa). Here is another picture you may get a kick out of:



Adorable! You're going to have a great time with this tag team. Very cute.


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Damn Jes, it wont let me rep you but that made me laugh SO much
> 
> Yes though, pictures please boys!
> 
> ...


Rep me later, hottie.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 23, 2006)

Here i am last weekend with my son 

View attachment DSCN7402.JPG


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

Wow, an actual merry-go-round still in existence. I think all the ones here have been gone for years. Good to "see" you LogansMommy 

Welcome Mouse.

And William, Ivy, MoonGoddes...Thank you.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 24, 2006)

Well as long as this thread's not dead, I stuck one up on my profile - ask if you wanna know what the crap I was doing.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 24, 2006)

Its good to know that a merry -g-o rouns still in existence in Vevay Indiana


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (May 24, 2006)

It's just so nice to see so many others adding their photo to this thread....thanks everyone!!


----------



## Deemondess (May 24, 2006)

I think its great seeing everyones pics , especially when we are all from all over the globe keep the pics coming


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 24, 2006)

This is a crappy webcam pic of my best hair day ever...there's also a pic in my profile...from our recent visit to the Canadian side of Niagara, fwiw. 

View attachment hair.jpg


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2006)

View attachment 6210
..they were out of Nair..


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2006)

View attachment 6211
..ok..ran to a different store ...also picked up some Vaseline for the camera lens


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I still ponder about taking a pic of myself.
> Perhaps I should start a poll...


OK, I did it without a poll. It's in my profile - for those who want to see it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

I was having a bad hair day.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I was having a bad hair day.



Damn, I also just noticed I really should have photoshopped out that blemish on my chin. The girl at the make-up counter lied to me! That coverstick she sold me really doesn't work with my complexion.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 25, 2006)

All I have is a webcam for now... Just me at 2 A.M. 

View attachment Picture.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (May 25, 2006)

My picture has always been on my profile for all to see


----------



## mouse (May 25, 2006)

Thanks rainyday!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.
> 
> Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.



Tina, I agree with Traci. You look very pretty!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> The man is modest and full of it. He looks even better than his pictures.
> 
> Here's me a week ago, on Mother's Day.



You look very pretty!


----------

